# PHP-FPM vs Spawn-FCGI



## sistematico (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm using Nginx + Spawn-fcgi + PHP + MySQL + PostgreSQL, but I have a question, what is the best, and which the easiest to configure, www/spawn-fcgi or php-fpm?

Sorry if I'm talking about something stupid, do not know if these ports perform the same function.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ziyanm (Oct 26, 2012)

I've been using php-fpm with nginx with good results. It basically worked "out of the box" with very little tweaking. The latest php-fpm even supports freebsd queue. Tip: your can setup php and nginx in separate jails communicating via loopback for an added measure of isolation.

It's been in production serving various PHP apps like Roundcube and Moodle with no problems


----------



## muad_dib (Oct 26, 2012)

ziyanm said:
			
		

> The latest php-fpm even supports freebsd queue.



can you provide me any link explaining better what does this means?


----------



## vand777 (Oct 26, 2012)

muad_dib said:
			
		

> can you provide me any link explaining better what does this means?



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kqueue

Meaning "better IO performance".


----------



## ziyanm (Oct 29, 2012)

Sorry the auto correct in my browser ate the "k" in "kqueue" .  IMHO there's no real reason for using spawn-fcgi, since php-fpm was integrated into PHP 5.4. Better to get everything from the same vendor so you know who to blame when things go down in flames


----------

